# Unofficial CM10 Boot Animations



## MarkusMcNugen (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are unofficial CM10 boot animations resized to the the correct resolution for the Bionic and RAZR/MAXX. Original and Inverted animations are by nozerogravity. Inverted Modified, Angry Cid, and Supernova are by yours truly.

These will work for the Bionic AND the Razr/Maxx. Dont let the filenames fool ya









- Boot animation previews are apngs. They are only viewable with Firefox and Opera. Or Google Chrome with the APNG extension installed.

- Some previews may take longer to load than others. Please be patient. Specifically Supernova may take a while, it is a 9MB boot preview.

*Boot Previews:* Original | Inverted | Inverted Modified | Angry Cid | Supernova


> Large Boot Animation Preview for Angry Cid: Preview
> Extremely large animated picture. May take a while to load. You've been warned.


*Loop Previews:*


> Large Boot Loop Preview for Angry Cid: Preview
> Extremely large animated picture. May take a while to load, but not nearly as long as the full large boot animation preview. You've been warned.


*Install:*
Flashable
Flash in custom recovery from sd card.
It should run on every rom with bootanimation placed in /system/media/

_*If using SafeStrap, there must be enough space on the system partiton, or it will use the default android animation. Flash and try, if it doesnt work try removing unneeded apks in /system/app/ OR uneeded ringtones, alarms, and notification sounds from /system/media/audio.*_

Manual
Rename to bootanimation.zip and place in /system/media/. Then fix permissions to 644 (rw-r--r--)
This will only work if you can mount /system/media/ as r/w.

*Downloads -*
Flashable
Original
Inverted
Inverted Modified
Angry Cid
Supernova

Manual Install
Original
Supernova
Inverted Modified
Angry Cid
Supernova


----------

